# Help from the jeep guys



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

88 Jeep YJ wrangler, 
Ok got a new EGR Valve, my next question is the old EGR Valve is not the original part and the part # was not written on it how do you figure out what orifice washer to use it came with 3- washers #10 #41 #47. Iâ€™m seeing #10 on most of the older forms and the paperwork says to use a center punch and hammer to form a lip over the washer in 4 equally to hold in the washer. 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 22, 2005)

If you're not a member of the JeepForum.com, I highly recommend you join (it's free). There is a dedicated sub-forum specifically for YJs and if you post there you will get all the answers and recommendations you need.
Good luck.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool deal, Thanks.


----------

